# Going hog hunting with nathan poole



## RON OLIVER (Jan 5, 2013)

Let's see how this goes...meet him yesterday....1st.  Impressions were great...pics later..my son is biting at the bit...let Yall know how it goes


----------



## RON OLIVER (Jan 6, 2013)

Well we had a great time with nathan...he operation is jam up...we started out blind hunting this morning been in the blind 5 min.hogs were on us...still dark but game camera was a flashing....they didnt come back at daylight so we moved to another blind....where i killed my boar hog....then we started spot and stalk..now this was a blast..watching my son was the best part..he shot his sow at bout 30 yards drop like a bad habit....then we went after another,,,i was going to shoot .but you knowyour son will never forget it..sure had a spring in his step when i told him to take my place..lol...his 2nd hog was around 170 lb...had to stalk them for  a few....hard to get up on them...but he came thur...i couldnt be prouder....if anyone wants to talk about nathan poole and his operation ..pm me....also after the hunt we went caught 4 hogs with dogs..last 1 bout 275 lb boar  and he was a mean one...a great time..pics are coming


----------



## RON OLIVER (Jan 6, 2013)

some pics of my son hog


_Posted  from  Gon.com  App  for  Android_


----------



## NEGA Hog Hunter (Jan 6, 2013)

is it free-range or a pen hunt ?


----------



## RON OLIVER (Jan 6, 2013)

some pics


----------



## bear claw (Jan 6, 2013)

Looks like good eatin


----------



## oldfatbubba (Jan 6, 2013)

The boy's hog appears to be pure Russian!


----------



## hoghunter74 (Jan 6, 2013)

I had a real good time hunting with you Ron and Bradley and look forward to you coming back.  Bradley sure made some good shots.  I had some guys come out today to work some young dogs and bayed the big boar again.  The puppies didn't take charge like Dan and Anne.


----------



## RON OLIVER (Jan 6, 2013)

one hog had russian...one was european..mine was feral


----------



## RON OLIVER (Jan 6, 2013)

doubt if any dogs could take ann and dan place......they are great......bet his shoulder is sore


----------



## trackmaster (Jan 7, 2013)

Let's hear some more about this operation. Sounds like y'all had a blast. And took some nice piggies.


----------



## hoghunter74 (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks for the great comments.


----------



## RON OLIVER (Jan 8, 2013)

my son wants to come back in feb.//////he is hook...lol


----------



## trackmaster (Jan 8, 2013)

Hog hunter. is your place right there on bond swamp. Down by the check station.


----------



## hoghunter74 (Jan 9, 2013)

No, I am located in Wrightsville.


----------



## trackmaster (Jan 9, 2013)

Oh ok. There is a guy right on bond swamp who does this also. But I checked out your site. Gonna talk to a few buddies and see if we can't get a 4 man group together. So you will probably be hearing from us soon.


----------



## Big OHIO (Jan 10, 2013)

hog hunter, do you have a web site? If not maybe you could PM me. A friend and I would like to plan our next outdoor venture.


----------



## RON OLIVER (Jan 10, 2013)

you will not regret it


----------



## Jriley (Jan 11, 2013)

How big is your preserve?


----------



## hoghunter74 (Jan 11, 2013)

It is currently 75 acres.


----------



## Toona Dog (Jan 13, 2013)

Is it fenced in?


----------



## hoghunter74 (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes, it is enclosed, to reduce the spread of wild hogs to neighboring lands.


----------



## Toona Dog (Jan 14, 2013)

Wow!!!! I was thinking about coming down there, but that would be kinda like hunting in my dog pen in my back yard. I don't really mind fenced in to much, but 75 acres is a really small area to do fenced in hunting. Well that would actually be more like shooting than hunting.


----------



## RON OLIVER (Jan 14, 2013)

its not as easy as u think.....when u start walking....makes a big difference.......dogs have a hard time finding the hogs


----------



## Shine Runner (Jan 14, 2013)

Congrats on some great father/son time.  Nice hogs too, fence or not.


----------



## RON OLIVER (Jan 17, 2013)

that was very true


----------



## TheSquirrelSlayer (Jan 19, 2013)

Hoghunter74, how can I get in touch with you?


----------



## paulkeen (Jan 19, 2013)

TheSquirrelSlayer said:


> Hoghunter74, how can I get in touch with you?


same here i would like my wife to kill her first hog pen or not i want to have a fun successful hunt


----------



## RON OLIVER (Jan 28, 2013)

Nathan # is 478 697 0699...... Have a great time


----------

